# Anyone selling their referral powerwall 2



## jayanthvignesh (Aug 7, 2020)

Anyone looking to sell their referral powerwall 2 ? I am interested in buying them.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I already sold mine, so I'm no help there but some helpful information for you ... Tesla allows for the gateway and installation credit to be transferred and will also direct ship to you if the winner has yet to take possession.

Good luck!


----------

